# Frage zu Uplay



## msdd63 (25. März 2015)

Werden bei Uplay die Spiele auch aktuell gehalten wie bei Steam? Bei Steam werden ja Patches autmatisch installiert. Ist das bei Uplay auch so?


----------



## Yan04 (25. März 2015)

Ganz kurz: Ja.


----------



## saufhorst (25. März 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, ja, aber leider ist die Auto-Patch-Funktion komplett fürn Arsch. Uplay ist allgemein ein Stück Software-Müll, einer der Gründe, warum ich bei jedem Ubi-Spiel 3x überlege, ob ichs mir kaufe. Ein anderer agrund wäre z.B. dass die PC-Ports zu Release ziemlich beschissen sind.


----------



## msdd63 (25. März 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich kaufe mir die Uplay Spiele immer bei Sales. Da sind sie preiswert und in einem besseren Zustand. So ist es auch bei Assassins Creed Unity. Man muss nur Geduld haben.


----------



## OutOfMemory (2. April 2015)

Oder man hat es dann wie ich, das Uplay plötzlich nach zwei Jahren wieder den Lizenzschlüssel für Anno haben möchte .... Hatte Glück das ich mir den noch extra abgespeichert hatte. Deswegen kaufe ich mir keine Uplay spiele mehr. Keine Lust immer Gefahr zu laufen das die Spiele im nachinhein aus deinem Konto entfernt werden.


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

Uplay hält alles aktuell, aber ist, wie ich finde, eine weitere sinnfreie Plattform. Ich ärgere mich, dass man diesen Plattformpluralismus aufgedrängt bekommt. 
Man hat fast nur noch die Wahl ein Spiel mit Plattform oder nicht zu spielen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (8. Juli 2015)

Finds auch bescheiden.
Aber da ich nicht um das neue Heroes VII herumkomme, werde ich wohl nochmal mit UPlay leben müssen....


----------

